# Humingbird Pyrography



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

Haven't been here for a while but I'm Baaaaaaaak . .lol.
Haven't had time to go through all the recent threads but it looks like you have all been busy and having fun.

Went to my post box over the border late this afternoon and found that Rick Hutchison had sent me a nice gift in a big brown envelope. Thanks a bunch for that Rick.
It was pyro paper both plain for me to print patterns on as well as some that he had put patterns on . This is one of his patterns he sent.

I had put pyrography on the back burner for the last while because the weather was mild enough to heat my shop and do a whole bunch of turning on the wood lathe .

After getting this gift I decided to try it out this evening. Bit of a learning curve but it worked fine. I burned the pattern onto the basswood oval right through the pyro paper and then finished the burning with the paper removed. Then I colored it with oil pencils and applied a couple coats of satin lacquer.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice burning Bill. I love Hummingbirds.


----------



## lathman (Nov 19, 2009)

very cool.....


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

That's very nice. Gotta do one for my wife.
What is pyro paper?
Gene


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

pkni said:


> That's very nice. Gotta do one for my wife.
> What is pyro paper?
> Gene


You print the pattern on the paper and then tape it to the wood and burn through it rather than tracing.
It is available at amazon.com


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Well done Bill! The colouring is amazing!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Just beautiful Bill


----------



## popmoon (Feb 19, 2007)

Bill that sure is a fine looking project. Glad you was able to get the paper. Not a bad way to go is it? I am trying to find more patterns to burn. Look forward to seeing more. Think I will check out that site for the paper as well. Good to find another sorce for it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

popmoon said:


> Bill that sure is a fine looking project. Glad you was able to get the paper. Not a bad way to go is it? I am trying to find more patterns to burn. Look forward to seeing more. Think I will check out that site for the paper as well. Good to find another sorce for it. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks to all for the kind remarks.

Here is where you can get the pyro paper 

Amazon.com: Pyrography Paper: Home & Garden

Cheers


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very well done, have you any others you could post?


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Very well done, have you any others you could post?


Not just yet.
I got into pryrograpghy so I wouldnt
have to heat my shop in the cold winter months. Turned out to be exceptionally mild so far this year so I have been doing a bunch of wood turning on my lathe. As soon as it gets cold again I will be back to burning.
Click on my picturetrail link to see some of the stuff I make in my shop.


----------



## shotgunpapa (Jun 12, 2008)

really nice i am trying to get started it to wood burning have not tryed any thing yet just reading up on it for now.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, check the dates on postings. When someone hasn't posted in a year and a half it is not likely they will respond. Perhaps the easiest way to get started is to buy some carbon paper, place it under an image you want to try and trace it with a fine tipped stylus or pen. Practice on a sheet of 3/16" luan plywood to keep the cost down. Once you get a feel for creating the different shades and shapes move on to normal wood.


----------

